# Soundmagic E10 non-availability!



## arun_d (Jan 25, 2013)

After much research on various forums, I came down to two options for a sub-1800 IEM.
1. Soundmagic E10
2. Sennheiser cx180

Between these two, my preferred one was Soundmagic E10 but I've tried all the usual online order websites - Infibeam, flipkart, HS18 and I cant seem to find it anywhere! Its OOS everywhere. Any sources that you guys would know?

Else I'm thinking of just going for the cx180s which are easily available. Speed of delivery is important for me coz I lost my Senn PX80's a few days back and am stuck with some cheap-ass philips headphones which I'm hating every moment!


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems as if most of Soundmagic headphones are out of stock everywhere! I wanted ES18 but it is not available anywhere except at naaptol.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah.. sound magic products goes out of stock very often. few days back When I searched for ES 18 , it was out of stock everywhere, then after someday flipkart had it in their stock. Bought it from there.
Now my friend also want to buy this headphone. And it is out of stock.

It is better to wait, than buying from naaptol.


----------



## arun_d (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmm.

Any thoughts on cx180 vs E10 given that E10 isn't available right now. Is the E10 that much better that its worth waiting or should I just go for the cx180 and get it over with?

The sense I got from reading some of the other posts on this was that the E10 is probably better but the difference is not that much. Any inputs from folks who have used both?


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Arun,
Just go for the E10 coz it's better than cx180 as per my opinion and don't forget that E10 has got couple of awards!

I found one for you and it's cheaper than FlipKart:SoundMAGIC E10 IEM Earphones (Red-Black) - Earphones - Headphones & Amps

*www.houseofdap.com/soundmagic-e10-in-ear-professional.html

Free shipping on both!


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

arun_d said:


> After much research on various forums, I came down to two options for a sub-1800 IEM.
> 1. Soundmagic E10
> 2. Sennheiser cx180
> 
> ...


For your budget get these eyes closed: Sound Magic PL 30 Headphones (Black) - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 30, 2013)

*Red Alret *

SoundMagic E10 available in Homeshop18 @1500K!!!

Headphones / Earphones Online Store | Headphones / Earphones Shop | Headphones / Earphones Store in India Filtered on Headphones / Earphones


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 30, 2013)

Its rs1400
Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Its rs1400
> Sound Magic E10 Headset . Buy Best Sound Magic E10 Headset at Lowest Price Online



1400k for Silver and 1500k for Red(*most preferred*)


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scavenger said:


> *Red Alret *
> 
> SoundMagic E10 available in Homeshop18 @1500K!!!
> 
> Headphones / Earphones Online Store | Headphones / Earphones Shop | Headphones / Earphones Store in India Filtered on Headphones / Earphones


I'm buying one asap, ty.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm buying one asap, ty.


Buddy I've coupon with discount of 200 PM me if you want it!!!
Final price @1200k


----------

